# Asbury park, Sat 18th?



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Rode scoot from Bloomfield to Asbury Fri. for a scooter rally. Drank way to much, slept outside and froze. Sat., I needed a break from scootin' events and walked over to the broadwalk and saw peeps fishin'. IT'S ON Went to the rocks behind the theater and sat, watched and talked. Saw a couple of sea robins come up and one man had a couple of flatties. Borrowed a weight and hook that someone had found, untangled some line and threw it a couple of times and lost it. Bummer. Sat and watched some more and heard a young kid talking 'bout trying to sell his rig for 30 bucks, a tsunami with a cheapo Rhino reel loaded with at least 30lb, at least 40 yards of it..., still, got him down to 18$ and at last I was fishin' again. Fished the rocks using a threeway swivel set up with a white grub loaded with a 3 inch tail of clam.(three way for grubbin? Must be a northern thing )Nothing. Changed the rig to a FF type set up and went down on the beach next to the rocks where a whole heap of mussels, crab legs, and live sandfleas were washing up. Gotta be fish here I thought. Fished hard(hard as I could with 40 yrds. of 30lb) for about three hours usng anything I could find,mussels,sandfleas,crab bits,clam.. Caught bugger all. Saw no birds working, no baitfish jumping, nothing. Nothing except the bait being washed up at my feet and the scenery, which was VERY nice Still, went from not fishing to fishing with my own newly bought taclke, got my feet wet and am the proud owner of a 8ft tsunami.(gave the reel away, it was crap), and didn't want to have to carry it home(power to weight ratio an' all that )Went to a friends house boat for some much need attitudinal adjustment before the trip home and blew 99% of the traffic away on the way back in the drizzle(not bad for a 40 year old scooter) Twas a splendid time.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Not bad*

Not bad at all.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

cant beat 18 bocks for a decent rod


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah, twas fun, but a fish woulda been nice, even a tiddler. Still, I spose it's still a bit hit an' miss right now though. I could not believe how much bait there was in the waves and washing up. Prolly coulda bough home five pound of crab claws, some of em' looked like they came of decent size crabs too. And live sand fleas, some of em' were even softshells. What gives, is that a NJ phenomenom? Lots of boats out too. Anyone familiar with the area? I might trundle back in a couple of weeks before I head back down south for some real fishin'


----------

